# Nerite Snail Eggs Help



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

This morning when I went to check on my 10 gallon I noticed lots of little white dots around the tank. Since I do have 2 nerite snails in the tank I though that they might be snail eggs. And after looking at photo's of what nerite snail eggs look like im pretty sure that that's what they are. They wont hatch since its not a brakish tank and im not sure if I have a male and female snail. The only problem is that this 10 gallon is divided into 3 for my male bettas. So 90% of the eggs are in the crevases of the dividers, a few on the glass, 1 or 2 on rock and some on the filter. Ive read that their like cement and don't come off easy with out a lot of scrubbing. I wouldn't mind taking the dividers and fish out to scrub it down but since I have a planted tank I don't want to take the dividers out the substrate and mess up the plant roots and plants when I try to put it back in. 
Can I just leave the eggs in the tank or would it be best to end up taking the dividers out?


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

I have one nerite who constantly lays eggs all over his (her?) tank. I've never tried to remove them ( and it seems they do go away over time, I think they dissolve... only to be replaced by new ones, of course). It's been going on for almost a year and no harm has ever been done to either fish, shrimp or plants by leaving them.... the goofy thing even laid on egg on the mystery snail once!


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

2muttz said:


> I have one nerite who constantly lays eggs all over his (her?) tank. I've never tried to remove them ( and it seems they do go away over time, I think they dissolve... only to be replaced by new ones, of course). It's been going on for almost a year and no harm has ever been done to either fish, shrimp or plants by leaving them.... the goofy thing even laid on egg on the mystery snail once!


I'm sorry. I just have to laugh. The comment about the eggs on the mystery snail is hilarious to me! I just got two nerite snails today and i'm so looking forward to the egg laying. Just kidding! I had no idea about this cause of course the rep at Petsmart was willing to sell me anything she could. So naturally we named them and they can't go back lol Umi and Flash.

I go for Ghost Shrimp for a companion for my female bettas and come home with not only ghost shrimp but two nerite snails a couple floating plants and a stow away baby snail! I already have 6 bettas!

All i can think is...."wow this is going to be fun." lol good thing i'm a animal lover!


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

mrsgrimm said:


> I'm sorry. I just have to laugh. The comment about the eggs on the mystery snail is hilarious to me! I just got two nerite snails today and i'm so looking forward to the egg laying. Just kidding! I had no idea about this cause of course the rep at Petsmart was willing to sell me anything she could. So naturally we named them and they can't go back lol Umi and Flash.
> 
> I go for Ghost Shrimp for a companion for my female bettas and come home with not only ghost shrimp but two nerite snails a couple floating plants and a stow away baby snail! I already have 6 bettas!
> 
> All i can think is...."wow this is going to be fun." lol good thing i'm a animal lover!


Lol, I laughed too! The snails are adorable and fun. You may not have as huge a problem as this. I have 4 nerites spread over 3 tanks. This is the only one that lays any appreciable amount of eggs. In one tank I have two teeny tiny little horned zebras. They are_* constantly..*_. um.... embracing... I mean sometimes for days at a time. ( We old married folks can only gaze nostalgically at their lengthy encounters.....;-)) And yet, not once, ever , have I seen eggs in that tank. The monster egg-layer? She is a single mom..... Go figure....


----------



## KellyFish (Jun 17, 2014)

*Nerite Snail*

I have a nerite snail and I have seen that in the tank before too!
But I just have one and I got it when it was small so I am guessing they are not eggs?
Mine have dissolved and then come back to0...
But I have no idea if it is eggs or not.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

If I remember correctly if they have tons and tons of food then a female might lay eggs even if there not fertilized. But its been awhile since ive read about them so im not sure if that's completely right.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

2muttz said:


> I have one nerite who constantly lays eggs all over his (her?) tank. I've never tried to remove them ( and it seems they do go away over time, I think they dissolve... only to be replaced by new ones, of course). It's been going on for almost a year and no harm has ever been done to either fish, shrimp or plants by leaving them.... the goofy thing even laid on egg on the mystery snail once!


Thanks for the help :-D
Sigh if only they layed there eggs like a mystery snail it would be so much easier to manage lol


----------

